# Bunny Photography



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 24, 2015)

Just wanted a fresh new place for people to show off their bunnies! Here is Mr. Fluffy our Angora, enjoying some time in the grass to eat. Please feel free to post as many photos as you like- I want to see all the cuties you all have here at BYH!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 24, 2015)

Big Daddy our NZW


----------



## mikiz (Sep 25, 2015)

@Samantha drawz this is a thread for you!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

mikiz said:


> @Samantha drawz this is a thread for you!


Ahhh thanks !


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

This is Lewis the French Lop at 13 weeks old. He is a broken steel in color and an absolute doll. He is out of a very nice litter from this year. 
 
This is Nash my Fawn French Lop and last years bottle baby. This here is my main man 

Our Collie with one of the babies I pet out this year.

Nash as a baby awaiting his feeding

Nash and our Collie, they are "bestest of frands" as we say lol. 
 
And this is Jasmine, Lewis' momma and baby from last year I held back.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 25, 2015)

Samantha- Those pictures are absolutely GORGEOUS! I'm so glad you posted them! Please feel free to post more and show them off!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

HomesteaderWife said:


> Just wanted a fresh new place for people to show off their bunnies! Here is Mr. Fluffy our Angora, enjoying some time in the grass to eat. Please feel free to post as many photos as you like- I want to see all the cuties you all have here at BYH!


I love this idea and I LOVE your angora!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

HomesteaderWife said:


> Samantha- Those pictures are absolutely GORGEOUS! I'm so glad you posted them! Please feel free to post more and show them off!


Thank you    I love doing photography and have a lot of photos, just not on this computer lol.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2015)

@Samantha drawz  you have the cutest bunnies.  i always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> @Samantha drawz  you have the cutest bunnies.  i always enjoy your pictures.


Awe thank you so much! I wish I had more time to take more photos lol. My husband goes crazy at the amount I take as it is


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 25, 2015)

This is Ben our newest addition to our French Angoras






This doe my DS(10) showed at far this summer


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

They are beautiful @Hens and Roos I love the broken blue? I have a weakness for brokens in general but Blue.....  That's my faaaavorite rabbit color or animal color in general really. hehe!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 25, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> They are beautiful @Hens and Roos I love the broken blue? I have a weakness for brokens in general but Blue.....  That's my faaaavorite rabbit color or animal color in general really. hehe!



Thanks! yep, he is a broken blue.....we are partial to blue as well.  Not sure which girl he will get paired with.  We are keeping the squirrel colored doe(blue chin) that DD showed at fair....just cant find her picture right now.  May have to take a new one to post


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 25, 2015)

Samantha, you can never have enough photos. Lol! My husband gave me a camera, and it was one of the best gifts I have ever received. My old camera had been broken for about 2 or 3 years, so I was very sad that I was not able to take pictures that way I used to. I need to upload some of those off of my actual camera!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 25, 2015)

Hens and Roos- You have some beautiful bunnies! I wish I could find a female to go with our male Angora. I especially love your Ben- he has such amazing coloring around his face. <3


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 25, 2015)

HomesteaderWife said:


> Hens and Roos- You have some beautiful bunnies! I wish I could find a female to go with our male Angora. I especially love your Ben- he has such amazing coloring around his face. <3




thanks!  is he a French Angora?  He is similar in color to our doe Peanut(tort).  I love his hair do!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, he is! When we bought him, he had a mate that he had been bred to, but they wanted wayyyy too much for her so we decided to give it some time and find a female later.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 25, 2015)

too bad you didn't live closer- since our kids have the rabbits for 4-H projects, we usually have a few extra does to find homes for!  right now we are trying to get out numbers down to 3 bucks and 3 does......we have 2 does and 1 buck extra- we have 2 different people coming this afternoon and tomorrow morning to look so hopefully  at least 2 will find new home(they are all siblings)


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 25, 2015)

I wonder if my friend would let me post a picture of her rabbit. I sadly have 0


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

I found some oldie but goodies and I hope to get some good ones this weekend if the weather permits. 

Peter
 
Titus, Tatia and Tess

Opal, Ophelia and Little boy REW

The twins, both chinchillas



Nash
 
Margo





Maxine and Nash


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

Max


baby from this year

Nash

Nash

Watson
 
Colby

Milo

Iris and Lewis

Milly


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 26, 2015)

My friend's rabbit Mocha


----------



## TheRabbitNewbee (Nov 17, 2015)

Here is my favorite of all my rabbits:
MR no name. My NZ junior buck. He is the sweetest rabbit I've even met. Still have no name for him after several months...


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 17, 2015)

My 5 week old velveteen lop does.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 17, 2015)

promiseacres said:


> My 5 week old velveteen lop does. View attachment 12354


Adorable


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 10, 2015)

This is a neat thread @HomesteaderWife! Thanks for creating it! 
Here's one of my does that was born this year, her name is Amelia!  She's a Flemish Giant mix.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 10, 2015)

Such beautiful bunnies here...oh my! @BlessedWithGoats - wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 10, 2015)

HomesteaderWife said:


> Such beautiful bunnies here...oh my! @BlessedWithGoats - wow she is gorgeous!


Aww! Thank you!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Dec 26, 2015)

This is my latest litter. The one on the left is a Lionhead tort doe who I fostered to my AFL Doe. The one on the right is the baby of the foster momma. He is a AFL black buck.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 26, 2015)

@Becca'sBunnyBarn - Oh my goodness the baby bunnies are just making my day! Hopefully we will have little ones in the near future. We are getting another female.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 17, 2016)

My boys enjoy it when I bring in a litter of kits in an ice cream bucket.  Ages 5 & 2


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jan 17, 2016)

@Pastor Dave - That is too adorable!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 18, 2016)

Too cute!  I want a bucket o' bunnies too!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 18, 2016)

Here are the bunnies that were in the bucket in the above pics. I think they were 5 weeks old here.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 19, 2016)

Cute!!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jan 19, 2016)

@Pastor Dave - Those bunnies have some gorgeous coloring!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jan 30, 2016)

Just wanted to share photos of our "couple"- Mister Fluffy and Miss Attitude. We hope to be adding baby photos soon, as we think she may have kits in the next two weeks!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Coolup Rabbitry (Aug 20, 2016)

Howdy! We have an indoor "bunny couch" & this is the couch where our buns can hop about, sleep etc. This is because Lops ( or at least mine) Don't seem interested in hopping about the house & won't use a litter tray as they never get off the couch! SOOOOOOO to save my proper couch, we have the 'bunny couch' I generally toss an old sheet over it, but it doesn't matter if it gets pooped or pee'd on occasionally.
Here you can see Lolly sprawled out on the couch. I guarantee she is not dead, only comfortably sleeping! LOL.


----------



## Coolup Rabbitry (Aug 20, 2016)

Here's another of Lolly & her sister Flopsy taking a nap. lazy bunnies......
In my profile pic is Marley, he unfortunately passed away recently. he suddenly just got ill out of the blue with 'Flopsy" (An unexplained problem where are rabbit goes all floppy as if it is paralysed)
I also have a new chocolate Buck, but I haven't any photos of him yet as he's rather shy.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 20, 2016)

@Coolup Rabbitry, those tiger stripes are spectacular.  Sorry about Marley.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 20, 2016)

Those stripes are amazing! This is not good for me...  My husband says no bunnies! But they're so cute!


----------



## animalmom (Aug 20, 2016)

But @NH homesteader, those bunnies are little and wouldn't take up much room... and could live in your pocket... and.... and... you just have to have a couple.


----------



## TAH (Aug 20, 2016)

We don't have rabbits anymore but I will post pics anyway.


----------



## TAH (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Coolup Rabbitry (Aug 20, 2016)

animalmom said:


> @Coolup Rabbitry, those tiger stripes are spectacular.  Sorry about Marley.


Ty Animalmom, we're all pretty heart broken we lost our beautiful little boy. Miss him lots.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear about Marley, @Coolup Rabbitry!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 22, 2016)

@TAH, what kind of rabbit is the gray one, in the third pic from the bottom?


----------



## Coolup Rabbitry (Aug 23, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Those stripes are amazing! This is not good for me...  My husband says no bunnies! But they're so cute!


Omg, I LOVE my bunnies. They are the most cutest, fluffiest, cuddliest little things ever. I'd be getting bunnies regardless of hubby's negativity. He'll come round


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 23, 2016)

Haha! Well...  I do have a whole bunch of goats in the yard that he has recently come to tolerate so I think bunnies would be pushing it!


----------



## Coolup Rabbitry (Aug 23, 2016)

More bunny pics. Couldn't resist 


 

 
This fella is My Choc torte buck


----------



## Coolup Rabbitry (Aug 23, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Haha! Well...  I do have a whole bunch of goats in the yard that he has recently come to tolerate so I think bunnies would be pushing it!


Hahahaha!!! Who can resist goats? Unfortunatley we don't have room for goaties, or I'd deff have some. I have to get my fix visiting the ones near the local servo & feeding them the odd carrot, but their fave is potato chips purchased from the shop lol


----------



## TAH (Aug 23, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @TAH, what kind of rabbit is the gray one, in the third pic from the bottom?


American Blue


----------



## Genipher (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's Ebony. We're bunny-sitting her. She was playing dead. Even her eyes were in on the gag.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 29, 2016)

(Above) This is Panda, my broken New Zealand. She, unlike my other rabbits, serves absolutely NO purpose whatsoever, but is a great pet bunny(the one in the background is Cocoa, my sister's rabbit. Cocoa is MUCH nicer than Panda).

 (Above) This is Anne, another of my steel Dutch does. 

 (Above) This is Corrie, one of my steel Dutch does. She lived in a puppy crate for a while, but is now enjoying a comfortable, spacious hutch.

 (Above) This is Albrecht, my steel Dutch buck, in his new hutch


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 17, 2016)

Aww Yalls rabbits are so cute!! I dunno mines breeds as we bought at livestock stand and they were a man's payment for another man lol I just think it's funny he paid him in meat rabbits. They were all in shared travel cage so we were excited at prospect of them already being pregnant.

My first photo is my male. He's a dark blue gray but his shape reminds me of a mouse. Second is female whose a lighter blue grey with another shade marbled throughout with a white nose. Third female whose equal mix of creme and light grey blue marble like coloring. Her ears almost always in a drooped shape like she's got lop in somewhere..Fourth female whose mostly reddish creme with greyish stippled along top head down back and butt with white belly and tail.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 17, 2016)

Their coloring suggests Lilac. How much do they weigh?


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 17, 2016)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Their coloring suggests Lilac. How much do they weigh?


Lilac? I'll have to look into that. (I'm still learning the breed types, I'm uses to dads mutts) when we first got them they were around 5lbs but I haven't weighted recently. Well be doing that when we transfer them to new cages this week. The male and two smaller females learned to drink from the gravity bottle instead of the watering bowl they had. the reddish female already knew how..


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 20, 2016)

Lilacs are about 8 pounds, with a compact/comercial body type. http://www.nlrca.webs.com/


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 23, 2016)

So cute. Is there anything softer than a rabbit. I have to get some wire and fix my cages up. I really want to have more healthy meat for my family. I've been letting the word out so I hope to pick up some bargains.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 23, 2016)

Some great places to get rabbits are at fairs. The rabbits there are usually cheaper than if you buy directly from the breeder's rabbitry.


----------

